# Unusual washing machine drain hose hook-up



## Thunder219 (Feb 18, 2011)

Sounds like it is just a vent valve. I can't think of the actual name but I bought some and never put them on yet. They are so you don't have to use a vent stack I think is what the package said. They were around 5 bucks at menards.


----------



## VIPlumber (Aug 2, 2010)

I have no idea what that type of T you're describing is, but the best bet is to install a proper drain set-up.


----------



## broox (Nov 30, 2010)

To me, it sounds like the drain line is stopped up. Replacing all of that stuff might not help. I cleared three laundry lines in the last two weeks. A washing machine dumps alot of water, so the drain line has to be clear to take all that water. Maybe snaking it before replacing anything would be prudent.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

It is improper to clamp the washing machine hose onto the drain pipe. This can shorten the life of the washing machine (wear out the drain pump) and can also allow siphoning of waste water back into the machine after it shuts off.

The standpipe (vertical riser where the washing machine hose is placed) needs to be higher than the top of the tub inside the machine. The entire washing machine drain pipe must be 2 inches or fatter.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

its called a siphon brake, it prevents the washer from siphoning all the water out of the tub. The only time we ever use these is if the washer drain hose is extended and the drain hose run into a floor drain rather than a stand pipe


----------



## gnguru (Apr 27, 2011)

*BINGO!! And we have a winner...*

BINGO - And we have a winner!! It's hardwareman and he hit the nail right on the head other than a slight mispelling. It's a siphon break not a siphon brake and I found an exact replica of the part (gizmo - LOL) at Amazon.com ApplianceZone. Why they installed this, I don't know because it is a regular washing machine wall drain 35 inches from the floor and the laundry room is adjacent to a half bath and it has a vent pipe to above the roof and the washing machine drain hose is standard length. We'll get a new gizmo and see if that solves the leaking problem. Thanks to everyone for your input and especially to hardwareman. Next time you're in California the drinks are on us... :thumbup: Cheers :thumbup:


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

if the drain line is going into a standpipe, then why not just eliminate the siphon break??


----------



## gnguru (Apr 27, 2011)

hardwareman said:


> if the drain line is going into a standpipe, then why not just eliminate the siphon break??


We tried that and when the washer started it's drain cycle water leaked out all over the place. We don't think the pipe is plugged because when the water goes thru the siphon break, it works fine other than the minimal leaking from the air vent in the siphon break. New siphon break is in route. We'll keep you posted. Thanks for your help.


----------

